# Need tail undercarriage for Trumpeter Bf 109E-3 1/32



## Silver wings1 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have lost the entire tail undercarriage for the Trumpeter Bf 109E-3 1/32. Can anyone help with obtaining parts F2,F3,F15,F36 and tail tire. I tried to find an after market supplier to no avail and can't find an address for Trumpeter in the instructions to ask for a replacement.
All help would be appreciated.I am building this as a Romanian 109 early war.
Thanks,

Alec


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 23, 2017)

Contact Address 
: Nanlong Industrial Zone, Sanxiang Town, Zhongshan City, Guangdong Province Tel: 0760-86692666

Fax: 0760-86692996

Post Code: 528463

Sales Tel: 13702511486 
Sales Contact: Mr. Wang 
Sales E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2017)

Eduard Brassin do a full set of main and tail wheels, although the design of the tail wheel means some alteration would be required.
Alternatively, Aires have a resin set of main and tail wheels, designed for the Bf-109F, but they're identical to those for the 'Emil', and should do the job easily enough.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Eduard Brassin do a full set of main and tail wheels, although the design of the tail wheel means some alteration would be required.
> Alternatively, Aires have a resin set of main and tail wheels, designed for the Bf-109F, but they're identical to those for the 'Emil', and should do the job easily enough.


Thank you, Airframes. You made my day. I checked with Mega Hobbies and they have the Aires set in stock. I will order today. I never believed it was possible. I don't have to scrap it with over 80 hours of work. I am building it for the Romanian air force and have the wing tips and fuselage band painted in RLM 04, next is the bottom in RLM 65 and then the entire top in RLM81, Of course I thought of scratch building the tail assembly which would not have been that bad. I'll post when it is done.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Jun 24, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Contact Address
> : Nanlong Industrial Zone, Sanxiang Town, Zhongshan City, Guangdong Province Tel: 0760-86692666
> 
> Fax: 0760-86692996
> ...


Thank you Fubar. I tried the email address but it is not working , but I read another post that the Chinese are not very good with customer relations because he kept writing for over 4 months with no reply. I did send an Email to Stevens Hobby distributor but no reply yet. At any rate Airframes came through with the solution.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2017)

Glad to help - the Aires set is quite good, I got one to improve the old Hasegawa (ex Frog) kit.


----------

